# Stahlvorfach welche Stärke?



## Tate (23. November 2018)

Wie wird die optimale Stärke/Tragkraft für Stahlvorfach o.ä. ermittelt? Ich fische eine 50gr Rute mit einer Stroft R2. Reicht da ein Vorfach mit ähnlicher Tragkraft der Schnur oder sollte sie höher angesetzt werden?


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Mit 9 kg Tragkraft bist du auf der sicheren Seite, wenn es Hecht sicher sein soll.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Mit 9 kg Tragkraft bist du auf der sicheren Seite, wenn es Hecht sicher sein soll.


1x7 mit 9 kg mein eines für alles. Stark und fein genug.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. November 2018)

Und obendrein noch gut bezahlbar.


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2018)

egal bei was für einer Angelei ,die Tragkraft des Vorfachs ist bei mir wenigstens 20% geringer als die der Hauptschnur.


----------



## jkc (24. November 2018)

thanatos schrieb:


> egal bei was für einer Angelei ,die Tragkraft des Vorfachs ist bei mir wenigstens 20% geringer als die der Hauptschnur.





Bei mir ist die Tragkraft des Stahlvorfachs (und von dessen Anbauteilen wie Wirbel und Karabiner) in der Regel vielfach höher als die der Hauptschnur. Warum? Weil das Vordach dadurch langlebiger wird und Materialermüdung abgepuffert wird, zudem verknicken dicke Vorfächer seltener. Nebeneffeckt ist, dass ich einen strapazierfähigen Ansatzpunkt für einen Köderretter bekomme.

Ich denke mit einem 9kg Stahl kann man im beschriebenen Fall arbeiten sofern keine Köder zum Einsatz kommen die häufig überschlagen. Unter 5kg würde ich persönlich grundsätzlich nicht gehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## trawar (24. November 2018)

Stahl 9kg, FC oder Mono geringer oder ähnlich Hauptschnur.


----------



## jkc (24. November 2018)

FC und Mono sind für mich keine Alternative zum Stahl, da sie nicht mit der Bisssicherheit mithalten können.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. November 2018)

Er meint wohl FC und Mono zwischen Stahl und Geflecht.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. November 2018)

Für das schwere Hechtfischen Flexonit 7X7 in 0,45 mit 20 kg, das normale Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Zander Flexonit 7X7 in 0,36 mit 11,5 kg und für das Barschangeln Flexonit 7X7 in 0,26 mit 6,8 kg.
Dazu die passenden Wirbel (Crosslock) die Vorfächer die ich fische baue ich mir alle selbst.
Dazu brauchst du nur Klemmhülsen und eine vernüftige Klemmhülsenzange (5 Druckpunkte) und keine Angst wenn du Angelknoten kannst dann kannst du auch Vorfächer selber bauen. 
Noch ein Tipp spare niemals bei Haken, Wirbel und Schnur da sparst du am falschen Ende.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Drennan Pike Wire 10,9kg.
Und auf jeden Fall getwizzelt. Ich streiche immer noch etwas Sekundenkleber über die Twizzelung. 30min warten und das geht nicht auf. Dem vertraue ich deutlich mehr als Quetschhülsen. Ich brauche nichtmal mehr den Zugtest machen, weil nichts passieren wird. Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen


----------



## Tate (24. November 2018)

@Andal du nimmst das 1x7 also für alle möglichen Einsätze? Ich möchte es nur zum Spinnfischen einsetzen. Ist es da auch flexibel genug um den Lauf des Köders nicht zu beeinträchtigen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. November 2018)

1x7 behindert den Köderlauf überhaupt nicht, sofern system-stimmig eingesetzt - es reicht völlig, wenn sich der Köder ausreichend im Snap (daher diesen adäquat wählen) bewegen kann.

Weiches 7x7 kann beim Spinnfischen sogar enorme Nachteile haben (verstärkter Bauch-Drillingsfang usw.) und macht da IMO nur bei Weich-Spezialanwendungen (C-Rig, DS etc.) oder manchen sehr kleinen Ködern (v. a. Wobblern) wirklich Sinn.

Oder z. B. auch als Stinger-Material.

Weiteres zum Thema:


----------



## Purist (24. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Drennan Pike Wire 10,9kg.
> Und auf jeden Fall getwizzelt. Ich streiche immer noch etwas Sekundenkleber über die Twizzelung. 30min warten und das geht nicht auf. Dem vertraue ich deutlich mehr als Quetschhülsen. Ich brauche nichtmal mehr den Zugtest machen, weil nichts passieren wird. Kann ich jedem nur ans Herz legen



Spare dir doch den Sekundenkleber in dem du den Twizzelbereich, wie auf der Verpackungspappe von Drennan gezeigt, mit einer gewedelten Feuerzeugflamme leicht erhitzt. Dadurch schmilzt das Nylon und verschweißt sich. Anzünden solltest du das Nylon allerdings nicht, sonst geht die Ummantelung kaputt und der Stahldraht wird durchgeglüht, was die Tragkraft herabsetzt. 
Eine solche Hitzeverschweißung hält bombenfest und ist praktisch sofort "einsatzbereit". 
Wenn du dabei verhindern willst, dass sich das Vorfach im Twizzelbereich etwas krümmt, solltest du es während dem Feuerzeugeinsatz strecken und es noch kurz während dem Abkühlen gestreckt halten.


----------



## Andal (24. November 2018)

Irgendwann gehen halt kleine und kleinste Schwimmwobbler unter - aber das tun sie bei jedem Stahl irgendwann mal. Stört mich nicht, weil ich es ja weiss. Ich muss auch dazu sagen, dass ich Stahl auch nur dort benutze, wo ich es muss. Sei es nun auf Grund der Bestimmungen, oder weil tatsächlich Hecht so vorkommt, dass man Abbissen entgegenwirken muss. 

Hier am Rhein habe ich in 10 Jahren nicht mal einen einzigen Hecht gesehen, aber auch noch keinen Köder wegen einem Abbiss verloren. Ergo fische ich auch kein Stahlvorfach. Sicher gibt es auch auf "meiner" Strecke einen Spot, wo sie vorkommen müssten. Aber selbst da Fehlanzeige. Also, wozu Stahl, wenn es Mono-Vorschnüre auch bestens tun!? Diesen Tackle-Debatten um ihrer selbst Willen habe ich mich schon lange entzogen - so sinnlos, wie ein Kropf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Purist schrieb:


> Spare dir doch den Sekundenkleber in dem du den Twizzelbereich, wie auf der Verpackungspappe von Drennan gezeigt, mit einer gewedelten Feuerzeugflamme leicht erhitzt. Dadurch schmilzt das Nylon und verschweißt sich. Anzünden solltest du das Nylon allerdings nicht, sonst geht die Ummantelung kaputt und der Stahldraht wird durchgeglüht, was die Tragkraft herabsetzt.
> Eine solche Hitzeverschweißung hält bombenfest und ist praktisch sofort "einsatzbereit".
> Wenn du dabei verhindern willst, dass sich das Vorfach im Twizzelbereich etwas krümmt, solltest du es während dem Feuerzeugeinsatz strecken und es noch kurz während dem Abkühlen gestreckt halten.



Das Nylon ist an der Stelle schon zu Hälfte weg, da es mit Ummantelung nicht twizzlebar ist. Mit Sekundenkleber klappt Bombe.


----------



## Purist (25. November 2018)

Stahlvorfachmaterial ist mit Nylonmantel twizzelbar, ich mache das seit über 20 Jahren entweder per Hand oder mit rotierender Arterienklemme. Das klappt beides.


----------



## hecht99 (26. November 2018)

Das wichtigste beim Stahlvorfach für mich als Brutalanschlager ist die "Knoten-, Quetsch- bzw. Twizzelfestigkeit". Ich hab das für mich mit dem Wassereimer nachgetestet und Flexonit z. B. ist für mich zum Hecht- und Zanderfischen erst ab der 11,5kg - Version zu gebrauchen. Von der 6kg Variante bringe ich geknotet max. die Hälfte und mit Hülsen ein klein wenig mehr als die Hälfte an Tragkraft raus. Bei einem Biss im Nahbereich und Brutaloanschlag ist mir dies schon zu dünn. Meist nehme ich auch zum Spinnen 1x7 (Zander, kleinere Hechtköder) 10-12kg, für größere Köder noch kräftigeres Material.
Beim Ansitz auf Hecht Flexonit 11,5 kg aufwärts, Canelle Multiflex mit 12kg oder andere. Beim Zanderangeln mit größeren Ködern (wo Drillinge verwendet werden) 11,5 kg Flexonit und bei kleineren Ködern mit Einzelhaken max. 0,25er Monofil oder Karpfengeflecht.


----------

